# New pigeon owner.



## WhiteDove (Apr 2, 2013)

I been reading about lofts which is what I will need before I get birds.
I plan on a dozen or fewer white homers. Just to fly for fun.
I read where the YB, OB, cocks, hens are kept separate.
Why do this. If the cocks and hens are separate how do you raise new birds?
Any special considerations on my loft for MN. winters. ?solid floor?
I am considering a "red rose starter loft".
How deep are the roosts on the back wall.? I will have more questions in the near future. 

I will be in MN ion about a week and a loft is my first project.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

I am moving your post to the proper location, where you should get more responses.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Welcome to Pigeon Talk!


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Welcome to Pigeon Talk!!!


----------

